# MH with a motorbike on the back into Ukraine



## namdom (Feb 6, 2018)

I go to Ukraine a fair bit on the motorbike but am tempted to take the MH this year and put a 125cc scooter on the back.

When you go into Ukraine they stamp your passport saying that you came in via car/bike but has anyone ever taken a second vehicle (In my case my motorbike) in on the back of a MH.  Do they get all funny and customs about it do you know?  I've heard stories about going into Russia and they won't let you take the second vehicle in with you as they're scared you'll sell it etc.


----------



## namdom (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm alone otherwise that's what I would have done


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 7, 2018)

Phone the Embassy of Ukraine, London. *0207 727 6312* Embassy of Ukraine to the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland 

Get it straight from the horses mouth so to speak      :idea:


----------



## namdom (Feb 7, 2018)

Wooie1958 said:


> Phone the Embassy of Ukraine, London. *0207 727 6312* Embassy of Ukraine to the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland
> 
> Get it straight from the horses mouth so to speak      :idea:



You mean actually speak to a human, in real life? Eeew 

I think that's what I'll end up doing though.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 7, 2018)

namdom said:


> You mean actually speak to a human, in real life? Eeew
> 
> I think that's what I'll end up doing though.




Better that than having to try and explain to the officials over there   ................ my mate down the pub reckons    ...  :rolleyes2:

Good luck    :wave:


----------



## namdom (Feb 7, 2018)

Explain .. to officials ... in Ukraine ... you're having a laugh 

I've been there a few times, thankfully always on the motorbike as the queues are often slow moving (But bikes go to the front without annoying anyone) but I've yet to meet a friendly official there, even less so one who speaks enough English for me to get my point across.  Up until this point I just say "moto" a lot, make motorcycle gestures and say "Da" to everything   They eventually get sick of me and just send me on my way


----------



## mark61 (Feb 7, 2018)

Won't they just stamp passport stating you are taking two vehicles in?  Failing that take a few bottles of home made wine to give out.


----------

